# help hemi is sneezing and his seed is coming out at the same time.



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

Hemi has just started to sneeze since last night and this morning i noticed his food (seed) has been coming out too! he is happy other than this but hasnt been talking and is super cuddly. i just think its a cold but im worried.

I rang the vet but they have no spots free till tomorrow and i would rather him get checked out asap.

i might put those heat pack things on the bottom of his cage to keep him warm before i have to leave.

Advice would be awesome!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds like he is vomiting. I would get him to an emergency vet for supportive care until you can see the avian knowlegable vet tomorrow.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya that's vomiting. I would allow him access to a heat source and make sure he's as comfortable as possible until you can get him to a vet


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Hemiboy007, 

It sounds like he is not properly consuming his food when you say _"i noticed his food (seed) has been coming out too!"_

When birds eat seed, the seeds are first broken by their beaks then consumed leaving the seed's outer skin. Birds cannot digest entire seed particles. If he is throwing up entire seeds, he's either not eating properly or there may be something wrong with the seed. Either way there is something wrong here and he should be checked!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe he has upset stomach? My Tony once got hold of too many potato chips and was throwing up that evening. But was fine the next day.
I hope it is nothing serious...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh dear. I hope Hemi will be okay. I agree, just keep him warm and comfortable until you can get him to the vet, and maybe feed some soft foods or vegies.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie did that when she had a yeast infection. Like others said, just keep him comfortable till you can take him to the vet.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

BirdyBuddy said:


> Hi Hemiboy007,
> 
> It sounds like he is not properly consuming his food when you say _"i noticed his food (seed) has been coming out too!"_
> 
> When birds eat seed, the seeds are first broken by their beaks then consumed leaving the seed's outer skin. Birds cannot digest entire seed particles. If he is throwing up entire seeds, he's either not eating properly or there may be something wrong with the seed. Either way there is something wrong here and he should be checked!


Yes, birds hull their seeds..meaning they remove the outer shell and eat only the seed itself. However, they eat the seeds themselves whole; the only seed they break or grind down before eating are the larger ones such as Sunflower or Safflower Seeds. Millet seeds are hulled and then eaten whole, and those are the most commonly seen undigested seed in cockatiel poop and the most noticeable in vomit. 

Seeds are not digested or ground down during or immediately after entering a bird's body. I believe they are ground down in the gizzard, but someone can correct me on that part if I'm wrong. There is nothing wrong with the seeds, and the bird is probably not forgetting to hull the seeds..since that was one of the first things the bird learned in life. And had he not learned to properly hull seeds then he probably wouldn't be alive because he wouldn't be receiving nutrition from a large part of the diet.

However, if whole seeds are coming out of either end of the bird (unless it is regurgitation, that is behavioral, not medical)..whether it be vomit or poop..then you've got something wrong and the bird likely needs to see a vet, especially when vomiting.


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

hey guys he seems to have come around. i will still take him to the vet tomorrow just to be sure. he only sneezed up his seed twice and hasnt done it since. I have put the heating packs down and hes loving it. im wondering if he has caught my cold? i dont think it was vomit. thanks so much for all your help and i will keep u updated tomorrow


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

im sorry i havent replied earlier ive been busy!! hemi has made a full recovery!!! thanks for everyones advice!!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, that's wonderful to hear!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

It's great that everything has worked out well in the end.


----------

